# Phonetic Symbols



## Matrix (Mar 18, 2018)

Do you use phonetic symbols to help pronounce strange words? There are several kinds of them: IPA, K.K., M-W, AHD, etc., which one do you use? 

What's your favorite dictionary?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

I have used those little loudspeakers to hear a pronunciation.

I don't have a favorite dictionary, any one will do.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

I've always liked umlauts - not so much for what they do linguistically, but just for the joy of saying "umlaut". 

My favorite dictionary is the Oxford.


----------

